

Dell posts inaccurate comparison image, promptly removes it and apologizes - jeremyjarvis
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/25/dell-posts-inaccurate-graphics-card-comparison-promptly-removes/

======
jeremyjarvis
Oh, why not: <http://jeremyjarvis.co.uk/grabs/d28dbe268c98efd6369e5813.png>

